# Outlaw Bear Camp - 4th Annual Death March 8/17 - 19



## Marlin_444 (May 11, 2012)

Make your plans now to join the IRREGULARS for the Annual:

* Small Game Season Opener (Fresh Meat)

* Archery Shoot Off (only the first shot counts)

* Death March (Hah!)

* Bear Hunt Scouting (the REAL REASON for the Season)

* Wild Game Cook Off (whatcha got you have in your freezer?)

* Trout Fishing (Worms, Flies - Corn is baiting)

* River Rafting (Maybe Ripplerider can help?)

* Bodily Function Sound off (We know who we are  - No awards given)

NOTE:  Primative Camping (Tents, Small Campers),  Restrooms (Shovel), Running Water (from a Jug), Gourmet Meals (Grills, gas stoves)
Come and join us for the Campfire, Fellowship and Fun as we kickoff the 2012/13 Bear Hunting Season!!!

Friday 8/17 through Sunday 8/19 2012 - Forestry Service Road 296, Brasstown Bald area in Blairsville...

For more information refer to this seasons thread:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=682206

Y'all come!!!


----------



## pnome (May 11, 2012)

Fire needs more wood.


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 11, 2012)

pnome said:


> Fire needs more wood.



Story of my life!


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (May 11, 2012)

Looks and sounds fun!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 11, 2012)

pnome said:


> Fire needs more wood.




Yep.....Only way it will survive the "isolated showers" downpour...


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (May 20, 2012)

Is forest svc rd 296 off hwy 180 before Brasstown Bald in Union County? David


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 21, 2012)

Blairsville-Dave said:


> Is forest svc rd 296 off hwy 180 before Brasstown Bald in Union County? David



Yes sir.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Marlin 444, I drove by it saturday, but it isn't marked as far as I could see. I did find it on my map. I may not need to do much scouting. Looked like baby bear poop on the edge of my yard. I'll try to come by and see everyone. When I was Snellville-Dave, I think I hunted near you, when you lived near Sparta and Milledgeville. Dave


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 21, 2012)

Blairsville-Dave said:


> Thanks Marlin 444, I drove by it saturday, but it isn't marked as far as I could see. I did find it on my map. I may not need to do much scouting. Looked like baby bear poop on the edge of my yard. I'll try to come by and see everyone. When I was Snellville-Dave, I think I hunted near you, when you lived near Sparta and Milledgeville. Dave



I think the number is on the gate pole ???
It is easy to miss...I usually drive right by it, and I know
where it is ..


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 22, 2012)

Hey Dave - 

7Mag Hunter is right, there is a number on the pole and I fly by it (observing the posted speed limit) all the time.

Join us if you can, it's always a Hoot and we are Bear Hunting by the way...

See everyone soon!

*V*


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 23, 2012)

Might be able to make it, I work until 7pm Friday here in downtown Atlanta, but we'll see what I can do!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2012)

Just circled all the dates dealing with bear season on my calendar.  I have the last week of archery leading into bp as a vacation week this year.   Putting a serious thought into that one.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jun 5, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## oudig2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Anybody digging any seng then?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 8, 2012)

oudig2 said:


> Anybody digging any seng then?



When do you harvest it ?????
What does it look like ????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2012)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I think the number is on the gate pole ???
> It is easy to miss...I usually drive right by it, and I know
> where it is ..



actually the number is about 10 yards past the gate if I remember correctly.  Not easy to see at 55 (oops speed limit is 45).


----------



## camodano (Jul 5, 2012)

how far is this from Dallas Ga.


----------



## pnome (Jul 6, 2012)

From Dallas, you're looking at about 2 1/2 hrs.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 10, 2012)

pnome said:


> From Dallas, you're looking at about 2 1/2 hrs.



Yep... Depending on...  Wait a minute... Here it comes... Traffic!

*V*


----------



## DeucesWild (Jul 16, 2012)

Is this Bob's creek rd?


----------



## pnome (Jul 16, 2012)

DeucesWild said:


> Is this Bob's creek rd?



No, it's FS296 which I think is called bobs creek 1


----------



## DeucesWild (Jul 16, 2012)

pnome said:


> No, it's FS296 which I think is called bobs creek 1



Thanx. Was trying to find it on topo and google earth and I saw Bobs creek and Bobs creek 3.


----------



## ripplerider (Jul 16, 2012)

292 is sometimes known as Bobs creek rd. also called Bald creek or even Collins Turnpike by those in the know.


----------



## CaptainCraig (Jul 16, 2012)

I had a blast last year! I hope I can make it.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 16, 2012)

camodano said:


> how far is this from Dallas Ga.



115 miles from me by the old drag strip....
I take 575 North and go thru Blairsville to 180 toward
Brasstown Bald.....

PM me for more info if you need it....


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 16, 2012)

If you put "Bob's Creek 3, Blairsville, GA" into your gps you'll roll right up to 292 and 296...  WOO HOO!!!


----------



## DeucesWild (Jul 18, 2012)

Gonna try and swing by on the 18th to meet everyone.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 19, 2012)

I wanted to come this year, Fortunatly i will be out of the country until the 22nd. Ill have to do some scouting alittle later.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Roll Call   >>- - - >    >>- - - >    >>- - - >    >>- - - >   BEAR*

Go here to add your name to the Roll Call:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=682206


Y'all come!

Thunder Head - - Pop by bow opener...  

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 31, 2012)

16 days...  Y'all come!!!


----------



## bowstring (Jul 31, 2012)

*outlaw Bear Camp*


----------

